# Stopped Tongue and Groove



## mtnmaniac (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm trying to cut a stopped tongue and groove into the butting ends of two pieces of stair nosing so it's a strong joint. I do not want the T&G to show on the front of the bullnose of the nosing, so a table saw won't work. 

The T&G of the rest of the 3/4 flooring is approximately 1/4 inch. What bits are used and what kind of fit should the T&G have when finished? Such as, how deep should I set the bits, and should I make the groove a fraction larger than the tongue?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

The T & G router bit set is the tool to use on the router table with stop blocks in place on the fence, most T & G set are set to go 7/16" deep and 1/4" wide the norm you can adjust them by adding or removing the thin spacers that come with most sets.. 

MLCS Tongue and Groove Router Router Bits

http://cgi.ebay.com/11pc-1-2-Shank-...445021270?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20b32cf456

======



mtnmaniac said:


> I'm trying to cut a stopped tongue and groove into the butting ends of two pieces of stair nosing so it's a strong joint. I do not want the T&G to show on the front of the bullnose of the nosing, so a table saw won't work.
> 
> The T&G of the rest of the 3/4 flooring is approximately 1/4 inch. What bits are used and what kind of fit should the T&G have when finished? Such as, how deep should I set the bits, and should I make the groove a fraction larger than the tongue?


----------



## mtnmaniac (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks BJ. I have looked at those sets. The nosing is 3.25 inches wide. How would you suggest cleaning out the rest of the tongue the bit can't get to? I'm trying to run the tongue at close to the front of the nosing as possible.

Would dowels be a better option?

I have to, or at least would like to, do the same for a "picture frame" around the base of the fireplace hearth too. I will miter some regular planks at 45degrees, and then joint them with one of these methods.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

I'm not a real big fan of the dowel pin way I would suggest using the big biscuits.




========




mtnmaniac said:


> Thanks BJ. I have looked at those sets. The nosing is 3.25 inches wide. How would you suggest cleaning out the rest of the tongue the bit can't get to? I'm trying to run the tongue at close to the front of the nosing as possible.
> 
> Would dowels be a better option?
> 
> I have to, or at least would like to, do the same for a "picture frame" around the base of the fireplace hearth too. I will miter some regular planks at 45degrees, and then joint them with one of these methods.


----------

